# Diferencia entre Visual Basic, Visual C++ y Visual C#



## ecotronico (Ago 3, 2010)

Hola a todos los foreros:

En primer lugar les comento el por qué del tema:
Necesito programar una Interfaz serial para realizar comunicación MODBUS ASCII.
Tengo un convertidor bidireccional RS232 a RS485 para conectarme a un PLC.

Descargué el Visual Studio 2008 Express Edition y vienen estas tres alternativas:

1- Visual Basic
2- Visual C++
3- Visual C#

Yo nunca he programado en ambiente Visual y antes de escojer, me interesa saber la *diferencia entre ellos*, o sus características más relevantes. (Aunque lo más probable es que utilice el primero, por lo que he leído en el Foro).

Por favor, si alguien sabe o tiene algún enlace, pido información.

Ya he revisado estos enlaces:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Visual_Studio

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...B0-B575-47AB-9FD8-4EE067BB3A37&displaylang=en

Gracias.


----------

